# Static in Tweeter



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a Polk Audio CS2 Series II center that I just took out of the box and hooked up and am getting a little static from the tweeter between the two woofers. I have tried snugging up the connections, then replacing the speaker wire (thank God it's not one of the rear surrounds that has static!). What else can I do to try cleaning up the sound? I hear it a little while I'm watching but notice it mostly when I'm fast forwarding my DVR and there is supposed to be silence. It's just a fairly quiet static pop. I am using a Directv HD DVR hooked up with an HDMI cable to an Onkyo 709 receiver. I could try switching out the HDMI cable next if it may help. I only notice this in the tweeter of the center though, not any of the other 4 speakers hooked up in the system. Any ideas?

I am finding that I only notice it sometimes. Is there a break in period for speakers where it may actually get better? I just hooked them up a few days ago and have about 5 hours of TV watching total on the new system.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You need to isolate to see if it is the speaker or the amp. 
Can you, for testing purposes only, swap it for one of your mains and see if the noise stays with the speaker or the centre channel output of the amp?


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, that would be an easy change. I haven't been noticing it right now though and it's been on for about two hours. Maybe it was a loose connection that has worked itself out since I was tightening things. I'm watching deadliest catch so there is an action scene now and then. Since its a tweeter it gets plenty of work with this show.


----------

